# CDC Heads Up!!!



## Guro Harold (Oct 16, 2003)

Since most martial arts schools have some level of contact and some schools share equipment, I decided to post this article from Yahoo!

Please refer to this article:

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/ap/20031016/ap_on_sp_ot/infection_athletes_5


----------



## pvwingchun (Nov 10, 2003)

The link is dead


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 10, 2003)

Sorry, this post is about a month old.  Try these links:

http://www.cnn.com/2003/HEALTH/10/16/infection.athletes.ap/
http://www.ohsaa.org/medicine/staph.htm
http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm5233a4.htm


----------

